# Royal Rumbler's Island (Fantasy Action RP)



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 5, 2017)

The legend goes that a special place called Royal Rumbler's Island is where if people wander too close to the island, they get stuck in its inescapable invisible dome. People who try to swim or teleport away only end right back where they started, as if they went in a circle. The things that inhabit it range from braindead monsters, abominations, inter-dimensional super powered clans of entities, and insects of unusual proportions. Don't expect to find cities or anything bigger than a village to be populated with people. Most places are either occupied by abominations that were former people, or deserted. Sure, there are some places with surviving stranded that try surviving on the island, but those tend to be only a handful. Intricate caves link to many areas of the island, don't get lost and starve underground. Dungeons carry special loot, but they're underground, and you got to be lucky to find one. They say the island is bigger on the inside. There says to be a giant sky scraping building that stretches beyond the clouds, there, people might find a way to escape. But it's said to be heavily guarded by inter-dimensional beings. Oh, and don't forget the punishing landscape biomes.

The way it's can start is you were on a ship passing by, you teleported there by mistake, or you purposely was trying to find the island to expose the legend as true (if you can live to tell about it!)

Rules:
▪ Don't go overboard with abilities and weapons, okay people?
▪ No possession. As in directly controlling the other person in RP.
▪ You need a bio if you want to join.
▪ Everything will take place in the thread.
▪ You can only have up to 1 main character as your role, as they will need a bio.
▪ You can have side characters. They don't need bios. Side characters can be clan members, comrades, etc.
▪ Keep images small please.
▪ Villain and anti hero roles are accepted.

Now you fill out your bio:
Name:
Age and height:
Lifeform: (Anthro, human, elf, etc.)
Special abilities: (4 max. You will gain more as you go along.)
How you ended up on the island:
Background: (history or occupation for example.)
Weapons: (3 is max for now)
Weaknesses and fears: (Physical)
Karma: (Good, bad, very bad, neutral, etc. This will become relevant and useful later. Your karma level may change based on what you do, and can have different effects.)

I'm really interested for people to get involved in this. I already have some ideas and creatures I want to put in.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 5, 2017)

Is there a general plot you already have in mind? Or is it something the players would work out together i.e. coming up with different quest for characters to do? It's a really interesting setting, I'd just like to know how much control I would have within it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 5, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> Is there a general plot you already have in mind? Or is it something the players would work out together i.e. coming up with different quest for characters to do? It's a really interesting setting, I'd just like to know how much control I would have within it.


There's already a plot I have in place. Players in RP will get involved in the plot once they settle in.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 5, 2017)

Sounds interesting! I'd like to join
Name: Axel Smith

Age and height:
19 and 1.8m

Lifeform: Normal human

Special abilities: None except he's smart

How you ended up on the island: Was on a boat trip around the ocean and somehow ended up here


Background: A student who've been wanting to see the world. He's shy but protective of those he care about. He did well in school but school won't help him much on this island.

Weapons: None

Weaknesses and fears: Normal human weakness. Has a fascination for animals but he fears them too.

Karma: Has a good karma.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 5, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Sounds interesting! I'd like to join
> Name: Axel Smith
> 
> Age and height:
> ...


Alright you're accepted. 


New players can join in any time.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 5, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> There's already a plot I have in place. Players in RP will get involved in the plot once they settle in.


Okay, one more quick question, are aliens or time travelers allowed, I'm not intending to give her extreme powers or anything of the sort.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 5, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> Okay, one more quick question, are aliens or time travelers allowed, I'm not intending to give her extreme powers or anything of the sort.


Yes definitely. Including things like fantastic tech (Promethians from Halo, Homeworld Gem tech from SU, etc.) It will be involved in the story.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 5, 2017)

Alright, then here's my bio.

Name: Marzipan

Age and height: 22, 5' 4"

Lifeform: Human, genetically altered to look like an arctic fox

Special abilities: Heightened sense of smell and hearing.

How you ended up on the island: Traveled through a wormhole in her spaceship and crash landed on the island.

Background: From far in the future, she grew up on a space station orbiting the ruins of earth. A semi-famous pop star, she was traveling to a show on Mars when she got stuck in the wormhole. She's very peppy and energetic, loves the outdoors and working out, as well as singing and dancing.

Weapons: A hovering robot made for repairs to her ship, it has a cutting laser, a wrench, and a drill.

Weaknesses and fears: Can be overwhelmed by sudden loud noises, has limited knowledge of nature survival.

Karma: Good, a generally decent person.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 6, 2017)

How many ppl till we begin?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 6, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> How many ppl till we begin?


Probably just us, but I will start everything off once I have some time. Not many people come to RP anymore.


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 6, 2017)

fill out your bio:
Name: wamu
Age and height: 17-5'7
Life-form: anthro
Special abilities: being fucking adorable
How you ended up on the island: she was swimming in the ocean on one of her days off from school, however didn't realise how far she went so she ended up going to the island instead of the main land by mistake
Background: ex navy commander, is now a 'normal' college student
Weapons: spear(s) to throw
Weaknesses and fears: she gets easily scared by basically any and everything, she is too pure for her own good, she doesn't really like fighting but is a badass when it comes to self defence and spear like weapons
Karma: neutral
Looks: Userpage of xingtian -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 6, 2017)

Is this fine?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 6, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> Is this fine?


Modtly fine. I just need to know what kind of species the character is.


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 6, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Modtly fine. I just need to know what kind of species the character is.


Oh, she's an octopus


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 6, 2017)

Can I add that my character has never heard of anthros so he gets scared and confused the first time he sees them.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 6, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> Can I add that my character has never heard of anthros so he gets scared and confused the first time he sees them.


Sure.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 6, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> Oh, she's an octopus


Oh ok.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 6, 2017)

(Okay before we start, is everyone going to start as a group in the same setting, or will any of you start in their own separate location and eventually become a group? I won't really have a main. Yet maybe. But I'll be playing everything else in the RP.)


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 6, 2017)

I'd like to start off alone a's I feels it makes more sense for my character right now.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 7, 2017)

Yeah I think starting off alone wandering the island before meeting up with other characters would also make sense for my character.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 7, 2017)

(Alright. The setting is daytime, and if you're starting at the beach, abandoned cargo ships scatter the bay. It may be a good idea to start there if you're going go scavenge for stuff. However safety isn't always garunteed. You can also start in the hilly plains. Some caves there which might have stuff too. Though, you don't have to pick either.)


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 7, 2017)

I lie on the beach.. Waking up I ask myself "What happened?" I look around trying to figure out where I am. "I don't remember this place.. or how I get here in the first place" I feel my stomach cry for food. "Welp I better go look for something to eat." I get up and start to look for food.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 7, 2017)

Marzipan stumbles through the jungles of this strange island she's crash landed on, searching for any kind of civilization as she tails her 'bot, which hovers easily over thick gnarled roots that trip her up and mud that sucks her feet down, occasionally stopping as if to say "what's taking so long?" Sharp thorns as long as her fingers catch at her fur and clothes, the 'bot manages to cut a few branches with its laser cutter but the growth of the jungle is just too thick to do much good. She stops on top of a flat rock that's reasonably clear of plants, her fluffy white ears and tail droopping as she catches her breath.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I lie on the beach.. Waking up I ask myself "What happened?" I look around trying to figure out where I am. "I don't remember this place.. or how I get here in the first place" I feel my stomach cry for food. "Welp I better go look for something to eat." I get up and start to look for food.


There are abandoned cargo ships, some looking old and others as if they been on shore for just weeks. It may be a good idea to search inside them. At the end of the shore, there's just grass and stretches up like a big hill.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 8, 2017)

I begin searching for loot inside the ships that look the newest. "I must be able to find something edible in one of these newer ones" I sigh as I look through the first ship. I start wondering how I ended up here.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> Marzipan stumbles through the jungles of this strange island she's crash landed on, searching for any kind of civilization as she tails her 'bot, which hovers easily over thick gnarled roots that trip her up and mud that sucks her feet down, occasionally stopping as if to say "what's taking so long?" Sharp thorns as long as her fingers catch at her fur and clothes, the 'bot manages to cut a few branches with its laser cutter but the growth of the jungle is just too thick to do much good. She stops on top of a flat rock that's reasonably clear of plants, her fluffy white ears and tail droopping as she catches her breath.


Swamp trees cover much of the swamp rooftop, acting like a shield to the sun. Tree knees stick out of the mud ground like sore thumbs. There's a scattered amount of very tall ancient looking trees that stretch above the magority of the swamp.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I begin searching for loot inside the ships that look the newest. "I must be able to find something edible in one of these newer ones" I sigh as I look through the first ship. I start wondering how I ended up here.


Immediately, there's some boxes in the ship, one opened with emergency rations inside, but the other ones are closed. A harpoon, rope, and harpoon launcher can be seen inside in good condition.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 8, 2017)

I begin to put the rations into my backpack. "Not bad" I think to myself and look at the second box. "These could be useful to try and catch fish" I try to open the box only to find out its locked. I lift the box up "Please don't break the harpoon" I throw the box against the wall.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I begin to put the rations into my backpack. "Not bad" I think to myself and look at the second box. "These could be useful to try and catch fish" I try to open the box only to find out its locked. I lift the box up "Please don't break the harpoon" I throw the box against the wall.


It won't open. Though, it is seems to be made of either plastic or wood. It seems possible to break it open with something of extreme force. Possibly the harpoon launcher, but you might risk breaking the only harpoon there.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 8, 2017)

I decide I've come this far and so I wannasee what's inside. I take the harpoon and try to find out how it works. I take a step back and shoots.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I decide I've come this far and so I wannasee what's inside. I take the harpoon and try to find out how it works. I take a step back and shoots.


It recoils with fair amount of force. But the box breaks open. Inside is a pocket knife, a walkie talkie, and some pain medicine. The walkie talkie seems useless as there might not be anyone to call.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 8, 2017)

I take all the pain medicine in my bag and put the pocket knife in my pocket. "Well it's better than nothing" I try to use the walkie talkie while I walk towards the next boat.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 8, 2017)

Marzipan catches her breath and decides to climb one of the more friendly looking trees to get a better view of the landscape, perhaps if she does she'll find a helpful scientist studying the land, she's never seen so much natural green in one place before, it outshines even a park floor in the arcologies on Mars with its trees and plants. She makes her way through the brush and comes to a wide tree with gnarled bark whose branches start only ten feet above her head and seem wide and sturdy. Using her 'bot to get a boost, she starts to climb up to the top of the tree.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I take all the pain medicine in my bag and put the pocket knife in my pocket. "Well it's better than nothing" I try to use the walkie talkie while I walk towards the next boat.


The walkie talkie has batteries, but it only seems to be picking up static noise. There were other ships around, but not as in good condition. One has its wooden hull turned upside down.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> Marzipan catches her breath and decides to climb one of the more friendly looking trees to get a better view of the landscape, perhaps if she does she'll find a helpful scientist studying the land, she's never seen so much natural green in one place before, it outshines even a park floor in the arcologies on Mars with its trees and plants. She makes her way through the brush and comes to a wide tree with gnarled bark whose branches start only ten feet above her head and seem wide and sturdy. Using her 'bot to get a boost, she starts to climb up to the top of the tree.


The tree stays in one piece. When she reaches the top, she will see the swamp continues for a fairly long way, but a temple can be seen from a fair distance where she's at. It's covered in green moss and looks typical to an Aztec temple. No sight of any civilization or crashed ships in the vicinity.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 8, 2017)

She shades her eyes from the sun and glances back in the direction of her crashed ship, the plume of smoke and enormous hole it's left in the canopy making it obvious where she landed. The temple looks promising though, so she climbs down as carefully as she can, slipping on the last branch and crashing to the ground, her fall cushioned by copious amounts of mud. After pulling herself to her feet with the help of her 'bot and wiping as much mud as she can from her fur, she makes her way in the direction of the temple.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

supersinger472 said:


> She shades her eyes from the sun and glances back in the direction of her crashed ship, the plume of smoke and enormous hole it's left in the canopy making it obvious where she landed. The temple looks promising though, so she climbs down as carefully as she can, slipping on the last branch and crashing to the ground, her fall cushioned by copious amounts of mud. After pulling herself to her feet with the help of her 'bot and wiping as much mud as she can from her fur, she makes her way in the direction of the temple.


On her way there, the ground in front of her begins to shake as something emerges from the mud. Immediately it bursts out and it's some kind of large, long, and brown burrowing worms with a grasping mouth similar to a hydra or mongolose deathworm. It looks hostile and it's ready to strike.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 8, 2017)

Marzipan lets out a yelp as the ground shakes beneath her feet, stumbling back over a root just as the worm bursts out of the ground, barely avoiding being right above it when it comes out. As she regains her footing the 'bot beeps twice, the lights on its casing flashing red as its limited combat AI takes over. Its laser cutting tool flares to bright white life as it charges at the worm like a jousting knight.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 8, 2017)

The giant worm is pinned but doesn't go down easily, it thrashes in pain and frustration from the sudden counter attack from the bot.


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 8, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The walkie talkie has batteries, but it only seems to be picking up static noise. There were other ships around, but not as in good condition. One has its wooden hull turned upside down.


I let out a sigh as I go towards the upside down ship. "Ive got a good feeling about this." I say to myself as I put my walkie talkie down in my pocket.
I try to remember what happened for me to get here but for some reason I just can't remember.. It was something about sailing.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I let out a sigh as I go towards the upside down ship. "Ive got a good feeling about this." I say to myself as I put my walkie talkie down in my pocket.
> I try to remember what happened for me to get here but for some reason I just can't remember.. It was something about sailing.


A noise of someone or something breathing slowly can be heard from the ship, sounding somewhat loud.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

(I have been busy, but I'm ready to continue.)


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 14, 2017)

(Welcome back  )
I can hear the breathing coming from the ship. "Hmmm what is that?" I ask myself taking a step closer to the beat. I get excit ed about the of thought of someone else being in there. "IS THERE ANYBODY IN THERE?" I yell.


----------



## supersinger472 (Feb 14, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The giant worm is pinned but doesn't go down easily, it thrashes in pain and frustration from the sudden counter attack from the bot.


While the worm is pinned she tries to circle around it and dash off in the direction of the temple, calling her 'bot to follow her.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> (Welcome back  )
> I can hear the breathing coming from the ship. "Hmmm what is that?" I ask myself taking a step closer to the beat. I get excit ed about the of thought of someone else being in there. "IS THERE ANYBODY IN THERE?" I yell.


The loud breathing went silent. Out stepped was a dry, sand-colored skinned, humanoid with ragged clothes. It advances towards you in a hostile fashion.


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 14, 2017)

(oh gosh i forgot all about this XD)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> (oh gosh i forgot all about this XD)


(Oh, yeah I almost forgot about you too. Though, you can still join.)


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 14, 2017)

(ah ok, so whats going on right now?)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Feb 14, 2017)

(The RPers are starting out in their own separate locations and are trying to get survival materials.)


----------



## Xing Tian (Feb 14, 2017)

(ok then, i can work with that)

on the east side of the island, a decent distance between herself and any other survivalists on the island, wamu was currently on a beach, right beside the water, taking calm, but somewhat shaky breaths from the near death experiences she had with some sharks and other weird sea life near the island"w-w-w-where am i?" the girl stuttered to herself as she stood up and began searching the shore for anything usual, however all she found was a broken spear to a spear gun, and a broken net, making her sigh as she took them anyway, just incase. after all she was a navi commander before she became a high school student


----------



## Charrburn (Feb 15, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> The loud breathing went silent. Out stepped was a dry, sand-colored skinned, humanoid with ragged clothes. It advances towards you in a hostile fashion.


I stand there stunned for a few second try g to figure out what happening "Uuh.. hello?" I figure out that thing probably isnt friendly and begin to take a few steps back. "G... go away from me" I say while fin sing the knife I got earlier.


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Feb 15, 2017)

I do apologise for asking to join so late, but would it be okay if I did? Here is my character form in the case that it is.

Name: Lysander
Age and height: 17, 6'2"
Lifeform: anthro ferret (digitigrade)
Special abilities: nothing special, but he's smarter than the average bea- erm, ferret, and his analytical skills are above par.
How you ended up on the island: he's not quite sure, but he remembers something about weapons testing and being out at sea.
Background: A student from many years in the future in his last years of education before heading off to university with a passion for engineering and long range weapons of all sorts. With lacking social skills, Lysander made few friends, but the friends he made he had strong, lasting relationships with. Additionally, while he does his best to be completely honest, he will lie without hesitation if he believes he can get himself out of a sticky situation by doing so. He doesn't mind and actually somewhat enjoys being alone, though he would prefer to accompany or be accompanied by someone else.
Weapons: A rifle (similar to light rifles in HALO) for mid- to long-range engagement with three clips of 15 rounds each, all rechargeable. The rifle clips are charged by a small solar array he keeps in his backpack. Lysander also has a small combat knife (that he has basically no idea how to use - it's there more to be reassuring than anything else).
Weaknesses and fears: he is, well, lacking in the muscle department. While he might be quick and nimble, he is not able to carry much more than what he has on his person, and even that is a bit burdensome. Additionally, in combat a lot of his strategy relies on reacting rather than attempting to predict what his opponent(s) will do and strike preemptively. Among other fears, the stoundouts are a fear of violent confrontation up close and personal, and being hemmed in, whether by other people or by his surroundings (geological formations, plantlife, etc.).
Karma: neutral.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 1, 2017)

(Sorry for the long silence, again. School and outside stuff got in the way again. Are we ready to continue?)


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 1, 2017)

(I'm heading too sleep rn)


----------



## supersinger472 (Mar 1, 2017)

(yeah I'm good to go, sorry about school)


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 1, 2017)

(I know the feeling too well. I am ready too)


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Mar 1, 2017)

(Same here.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 5, 2017)

Xing Tian said:


> (ok then, i can work with that)
> 
> on the east side of the island, a decent distance between herself and any other survivalists on the island, wamu was currently on a beach, right beside the water, taking calm, but somewhat shaky breaths from the near death experiences she had with some sharks and other weird sea life near the island"w-w-w-where am i?" the girl stuttered to herself as she stood up and began searching the shore for anything usual, however all she found was a broken spear to a spear gun, and a broken net, making her sigh as she took them anyway, just incase. after all she was a navi commander before she became a high school student


Around the beach, there is a bunch of debris with no intact ships in sight. Though, some crates and large shipping containers rest on the sand. But in the water, something is going to emerge.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 5, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> I stand there stunned for a few second try g to figure out what happening "Uuh.. hello?" I figure out that thing probably isnt friendly and begin to take a few steps back. "G... go away from me" I say while fin sing the knife I got earlier.


It begins to sprint at you, clumsily and wheezing loudly. Now is probably a time to defend against it.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 5, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> It begins to sprint at you, clumsily and wheezing loudly. Now is probably a time to defend against it.


"This is your last warning!" I say while seeing it getting closer. "O.. okay fine!" I go towards the thing while holding my knife. I use all my power to try and push it down and stab it.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 5, 2017)

Aurorans Solis said:


> I do apologise for asking to join so late, but would it be okay if I did? Here is my character form in the case that it is.
> 
> Name: Lysander
> Age and height: 17, 6'2"
> ...


(This will do. So you plan starting off somewhere? Beaches, extreme mountain hills, maybe even underground, those are just suggestions.)


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Mar 5, 2017)

(Oh, okay. Um... I'll go for the extreme mountain hills.)


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 5, 2017)

Charrburn said:


> "This is your last warning!" I say while seeing it getting closer. "O.. okay fine!" I go towards the thing while holding my knife. I use all my power to try and push it down and stab it.


It flinches, but swats at you.


----------



## Charrburn (Mar 5, 2017)

"Aah this is just terrible." I say fighting back. I wonder how I stop this... whatever it is. "Okay.. you asked for this." I try to stab it in the head.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Mar 5, 2017)

Aurorans Solis said:


> (Oh, okay. Um... I'll go for the extreme mountain hills.)


(Just one last thing. How would you end up there? Teleportation? Drop pod?)


----------



## Aurorans Solis (Mar 5, 2017)

(Teleportation of a sort. About 99.99% accidental. Lysander will have no idea why he's there.)


----------



## Xing Tian (Mar 5, 2017)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Around the beach, there is a bunch of debris with no intact ships in sight. Though, some crates and large shipping containers rest on the sand. But in the water, something is going to emerge.


Wamu walked shyly around the beach, poking at anything that seemed usable, there wasn't much, more scrap metal she could use to throw and some large fishing net cables which she guessed could be useful so she took 3 more rusty spear like metal scraps and some fishing net cables which left her with one tentacle empty, she sighed "g-g-good thing I-I can e-e-easily go fishing..." the girl mumbled to herself since she didn't have to worry much about water since she was perfectly fine with sea water


----------

